# 75 gallon planted



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

My 75 planted


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Looks nice.


----------



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks first go at pressurized co2. Tank has been up for a little over a year.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

Whats the specs on it?


----------



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

20 lb co2 tank. Milwaukee regulater. 5 to 7 bps. I have three planted plus led over it run them on max light for 10 hours per day. Dosing with flourish line of nutrients. New to this all so right now once a week with iron, potassium, trace elements, and nitrogen. Nutrient rich substrate also. Water change 5 gallons per week. Only algae I really struggle with is hair algae and it gets out of hand quick if I'm not on top of it.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I like the layout and how you did the substrate.


----------



## geektom (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks great! Love the pearl gourami, too- really under appreciated fish, IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks. Substrate is all one level just looks like it's not by the way the rotalla is trimmed. It grows so fast I cut it like I'm cutting the grass. Easily would carpet tank if i let it and its thick


----------



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

Close up of my male pearl


----------



## Perch02 (Jul 26, 2017)

My sparkling gouramis one of 8


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

I tend to agree about the pearl. Beautiful fish.


----------

